# Last sale of the year was a winner!



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I make and sell cedar boxes with maple images inlaid into the hinged lids. I attend about twenty-five sales each year and today was my last for this year/season. I sold thirty-five of them today and I usually, on average, sell twelve at a sale. My best this year was thirty -nine. I also sell wall hung items like crosses and stars. A few toys also. Here is a photo of one display I had this past summer.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

I am glad you had a good show.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

congrats! I remember doing those craft shows.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Glad things went well Jim


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I can see why, people like quality and your work is top shelf.

Congratulations Jim!


----------

